# Campsite near underground station



## dcummin (Jan 21, 2008)

Hello all!

Off to London for weekend - and rather than pay for costly hotels etc - i thought I would try and find a campsite near an underground station and get the tube in.

I'll be travelling south down the A1 or M11 - so north london side is preferable.

any suggestions really appreciated


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

We stayed at the CC Abbey Wood site. See Abbey Wood for a previous post on this. It is just South of the river, on the East side of London. It is not far from the Dartford tunnel, and quite easy to access (Tomtom is pretty accurate).

Although not North as you wanted, it is a great site, and only 30-35 minutes from the Centre of London, by overland train.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Don't know any near underground but we've used Wyatt Covert Denham when we were tuggers. (CC Site). DEpending on how big yr outfit is you may get it on Denham railway stn car park-bit far to walk. Trains straihght into City.

Or there's Abbey Wood or Crystal Palace (South of City & both CC) or Chertsey
(c&cc)


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

I recall a posting regarding a site at Lee Valley, North London.
Have a look on the following link

http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/details.asp?revid=1122&map=on


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Aldeburgh farm Ilford essex see Caravan Club sites directory.


----------



## Frantone (Sep 6, 2006)

*near a tube*

C&CC at Theobalds is next to junction 25 of the M25.
A short walk from the site will get you to bus stops on the A10 which will go direct to Wood Green or Turnpike Lane tube stations on the Piccadilly Line. (about a 15 minute ride)
The Lee Valley site at Pickets Lock is also a bus ride from Tottenham Hale on the Victoria Line.
TonyP


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

isn't that Lee valley site in part of the development area for the 2012 Olympics??

we nearly stayed there once but as they didn't open the gates pre 7am we didn't stay (we needed to get away very early). it was also tucked away behind a scruffy industrial area which also put us off.

another vote here for the Abbey Wood site - lovely site in a scruffy part of SE London but the tube is 5 mins walk away.....


----------



## dcummin (Jan 21, 2008)

bigfoot said:


> Aldeburgh farm Ilford essex see Caravan Club sites directory.


have you got a link for this one - can't find it...(probably me!!)

many thanks


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

no link, Aldborough Hall Farm 020 8590 5882
in Ilford close to Newbury Park Tube station and a restaurant close by


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

fatbuddha said:


> isn't that Lee valley site in part of the development area for the 2012 Olympics??
> 
> we nearly stayed there once but as they didn't open the gates pre 7am we didn't stay (we needed to get away very early). it was also tucked away behind a scruffy industrial area which also put us off.
> 
> another vote here for the Abbey Wood site - lovely site in a scruffy part of SE London but the tube is 5 mins walk away.....


I have used this site quite frequently when working at 3 mills, and if you explain to the lady in charge, they give you keys for the ablutions, and also, getting out isnt a problem, as the card they issue is for in and not out. Therefore, you can go in and out pretty much as you please.

The site doesnt have huge facilities other than wash, loo, small shop and good pitche with EHU if you want. It is part of the 2012 development, but may be open still, and I think 4 days cost me 30 odd pounds with leccy.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

dcummin said:


> bigfoot said:
> 
> 
> > Aldeburgh farm Ilford essex see Caravan Club sites directory.
> ...


This is just up the road from me,and I believe it is a cl.Never been there though as its too close to home.The nearest station to it is newbury park underground,about half an hour into town from there.

steve


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

bigfoot said:


> no link, Aldborough Hall Farm 020 8590 5882
> in Ilford close to Newbury Park Tube station and a restaurant close by


I thought that name sounded familiar  see here: http://www.caravanclub.co.uk/Planni...il.htm?csid=2093701&town=Ilford&county=London

The reason its familiar is that she doesn't like Motorhomes, and she hates RV's, tried to book there myself last year and got refused, apparently some tuggers complained that we take up to much room.

Olley


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Beware the LEZ if you go to either Crystal Palace or Abbey Wood!

peedee


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

On the cc site,it says that Aldeburgh farm is suitable for motor caravans.Should be ok then :roll: 

steve


----------

